# Tags



## FremontSax (Feb 6, 2009)

I understand that Harry would like thread originators to add tags. The problem I have is that I have no idea what tags are valid. If I guess, the site responds that I lack the authority to create tags. It would help to have a list of valid tags either bellow the tag text box or a button that would open a dialog where you could just click the relevant tags.



> You do not have permission to create tags. You may only use existing tags.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

FremontSax said:


> I understand that Harry would like thread originators to add tags. The problem I have is that I have no idea what tags are valid. If I guess, the site responds that I lack the authority to create tags. It would help to have a list of valid tags either bellow the tag text box or a button that would open a dialog where you could just click the relevant tags.
> 
> 
> 
> > You do not have permission to create tags. You may only use existing tags.


Good point, Fremont, thanks for your post.

In the recent vBulletin update we skipped several versions. Thus we got a lovely bunch of new features to deal with, tagging being one of them.

I did not realize that creating tagging was only permitted as default to administrators. Life is constant trial and error, especially if one does not read the manual.

Anyway, now Registered Users can create tags and tag their own threads. How to find the existing tags. Go to any existing thread. There is a link "Tags" below on the left, even if the thread is not tagged. Also you can see the Tag Cloud here.

This thread is now tagged with the tag "tag".

When you will start adding a tag to your thread you will get suggestions from existing matching tags when you are typing.


----------

